# Erie walleye lure sizes



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

Going to get a jump start on the lure collection for Erie eyes. Went with a guide 2 years ago, but can't recall the sizes of jigging raps and little cleos that we used. Anyone have a good place to start?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I use anywhere from 3/3-3/4 oz lures. Most times a 1/2 oz will do most anything you need. Some spoon lures take more weight in the current and believe me, there is current under the ice. Jiggin raps no 5 and 7, little Cleo's 2/2-3/4. Also use a lot of buckshot lures, mostly 3/4 so you can pound the bottom and get back down quickly.Another good one is a shad rap, like perch color and shad. Always keep 2 poles rigged with different type lures because if the stop hittin 1, drop the other down and most times they see something new and smack it...I'm ready too !!!
Almost feels like I have stock in lure companies. Good colors for ice are, Blue/silver, firetiger, red, gold, silver, and a few shad colors.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I really like the 1/2 ounce nickel blue do jiggers. Caught 80% of my fish on it 2 years ago. Something about the flutter they have on the fall that was driving the walleye crazy.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just get 5 plano boxes and start filling em, you will find 1 hot one that way, seems that all of us have a zillion lures and always need 1 more that's a hot one !!! C ya this winter !!!


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. I am trying to prevent The Lure Overload, it happened the last couple years with stick baits, and inevitably this year with ice tackle. We have to leave something of value for our wives to sell off to pay for our funerals, when they find out how much there really is...


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Don`t forget the Little Cleo. Blue&chrome and gold produced the most fish for me.


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Hard to beat green/silver, gold ice, blue/silver Swedish pimples. Also jigging Raps blue/silver and clown.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

shanewilliamson said:


> Going to get a jump start on the lure collection for Erie eyes. Went with a guide 2 years ago, but can't recall the sizes of jigging raps and little cleos that we used. Anyone have a good place to start?


a couple years ago the swedish pimples were the ticket, but by feb. you couldn't find them anywhere.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

1/4 oz blade baits. the only time I use larger is when the current is strong..........


----------



## fishfarmer (Dec 24, 2008)

ZZZ Rd d,,d . D d d,s ,d,44 x vr DVD hh y v jvu u c jjjuuuuuuhhhhhhhhb nn n nnuujjuuyuuujuu7777uuuuu6u6. Xxxd vc gg ccc m c c n c-f m ffcc. Ns we7


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

fishfarmer said:


> ZZZ Rd d,,d . D d d,s ,d,44 x vr DVD hh y v jvu u c jjjuuuuuuhhhhhhhhb nn n nnuujjuuyuuujuu7777uuuuu6u6. Xxxd vc gg ccc m c c n c-f m ffcc. Ns we7


??????????


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Just bought some 1/2 oz Krocedile spoons, Snugg Harbor in Conneaut has a box full of them. 3 for $10.00,These are a very good, and overlooked for Erie ice eyes!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

tsw said:


> Just bought some 1/2 oz Krocedile spoons, Snugg Harbor in Conneaut has a box full of them. 3 for $10.00,These are a very good, and overlooked for Erie ice eyes!


my buddie dropped a krocedile spoon in the hole and laid his pole down to set up his seat and within 15 seconds a 12lb walleye was on the line. first and biggest fish of the day.


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

Many good lure recommendations in the posts.All of them should catch fish. I like 1/3 oz little cleos in gold, blue/silver or green/silver, jigging raps in #3,#5 or #7 in glow, blue/chrome, perch, or black/chrome, swedish pimples in #5, #6 or #7 in green/gold, green/silver, gold, red/silver and orange/silver and 5/16 ozvibe (blade bait) in the same colors as above choices. I think a lot of catching Erie eyes has to do with the retrieve. Experiment until you hit a hot combo. I start with a cleo on 1 rod and a swedish pimple on the other. Good luck.


----------

